# Spare Parts For Dkny,diesel, D&g, Police Etc



## powerful pierre (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a multitude of these and other makes of modern watches that need crystals, winders, links or even just bars to connect the links, but cannot find anyone who supplies parts - anyone know of anyone ?


----------

